# uk's strongestman



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

this years uk's strongest man is taking place next thursday, friday and saturday at the oddesy arena Belfast

admission is free to spectators


* Group A*

*
** Group B*

*
* Ed Hall

England

Rob Drenann

England

Mark Lawson

England

Ken Nowiski

Scotland

Louis Maclean

Scotland

Richard Smith

Wales

Paul Roberts

Ireland

Nicky Whelan

Ireland

 Tom Shaw

England

Liam O'Sullivan

England

Paul Carter

England

Stephen Cherrie

Scotland

John Hutton

Scotland

Simon Johnston

Wales

Jonathan Kelly

Ireland

Richard Looney

Ireland



Four Nations Reserve - Raymond Christie - Scotland

*Thursday 25**th** August, Friday 26**th** & Saturday 27**th** August*

*Ultimate UK Strongest Man 2011*

*Events*

*Day 1*

Duck Walk and Drag 40 foot Lorry & Trailer 20 metres x 1 competitor

Strongman Flag Hoist, 5 flags to be hoisted x 2 competitors

Human Wheelbarrow, 20 metres, 90 secs timed, 1 competitors

Arm Wrestling x 2 competitors

*Day 2*

Deadlift Car Hold , straps, maximum, x 2 competitors

Conan's Torture Circle, 360 degrees, 90 secs x 1 competitors

Axe Barbarian Crucifix Maximum Hold x 2 competitor

Tyre Flip, 20 metres, 90 secs, 3 competitors

*Final*

Arm Over Arm Anchor & Chain, 20 metres, 90 secs, x 4 competitors

Axle for Maximum, x1 competitor

Ultimate Strongman Shield Carry, distance carried x 2 competitors

Squat for Reps, 90 secs, x 1 competitor

Stones of Strength, 100kg - 160kg, timed, x 2 competitors

The winner will received the CNP Professional Trophy and crowned the Ultimate Strongest Man 2011


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

There will also be the masters worlds strongest man

Monday 29th August - 1.00 pm - Odyssey Queens Quay, Belfast

Ultimate Master's World Strongest Man

Plane Pull/Truck Pull, 20 metres, 90 secs x 1 competitors

Flag Hoist, 5 flags, timed, 2 x competitors

Strength Shop Timber Log Lift for maximum, x1 competitors

Squat for reps, 90 secs timed, x 1 competitors

Human Wheelbarrow, 20 metres, 90 secs timed, 1 competitors

Stones of Strength, 5 stones, 100kg - 160kg, 90 sec timed, x 2 competitors

As promised to all Ultimate Strongest Man fans, here is the line up for the first ever Ultimate Master World Strongest Man 2011:

1. Legend - Torfi Olafsson - Iceland

2. Legend - Rene Minkwitz - Denmark

3. Legend - Don Pope - USA

4. Legend - Wout Zijlstra - Holland

5. Legend - Odd Haugen - Norway

6. Legend - Stuart Murray - Scotalnd

7. Legend - Grzegorz Peksa - Poland

8. Legend - Glenn Ross - Ireland

Refereed by Legend Magnus Samuelsson - Sweden


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ed hall will be one to watch .

and glenn ross will be the daddy on the day .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> ed hall will be one to watch .
> 
> and glenn ross will be the daddy on the day .


Richard Smith is looking crazy strong mate, and Si is a beast aswell mate think there could be a few upsets this year.

Good Luck Si show em what your made of mate.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Should be a crackin few days lads...

From a personal point i say good luck to Mark Lawson. Top local bloke, good mate and has sorted me out with my training many many times over the years. Pushed me well when i was just starting out and have enjoyed wathing him at comps all over. Struggled with niggling injurys for a long time and now one of the older guys but still strong as a bull. Great deadlifter.

But good luck to all the lads!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

All the best Si


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

cheers guys i'm literally ****ing my pants with excitement cant wait to get out there and do my bit


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Richard Smith is looking crazy strong mate, and Si is a beast aswell mate think there could be a few upsets this year.
> 
> Good Luck Si show em what your made of mate.


i agree buddy but eddie is a beast of a young man and a crowd pleaser .

all the best si


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Have a good one Si, but be shouting louder for the Scottish lads hehe, the log that is being used is a beast ..I'm looking forward to the masters comp Stuart that owns the gym i go to is doing it..

Have you practiced the flag hoist? had a couple of lads down last sunday trying it out really hard to master, tall mans event...I'll be there from the saturday and will come over and say hi if i see you..All the best and have a good comp..


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

No buddy had nothin I can practice the flag hoist on so I'll just have to wing it on the day lol I won't be able to stay for the masters on Monday cos I'm back in work. I'm gutted was lookin forward to meeting Magnus Samuelson he's a legend of the sport


----------

